# NFL Football 2016 - 2017



## Randy (Sep 2, 2016)

Preseason finally out of the way, time for the real thing!

Any predictions?


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 2, 2016)

Randy said:


> Preseason finally out of the way, time for the real thing!
> 
> Any predictions?



The Bears will be awful. 

My playoff teams

Afc
Patriots
Bengals
Texans
Chiefs
Steelers
CHARGERS!

NFC
Cowboys
Packers
Panthers
Seahawks
Cardinals
FALCONS!

NFC
Panthers over Packers

AFC
Chiefs over Bengals

Super Bowl
Panthers over Chiefs

MVP:Rodgers
ROY: Ezekial Elliot
DPOY: Kahlil Mack

I had the Vikings being better than the packers, but the loss of Bridgewater is going to doom that team.


----------



## Joose (Sep 11, 2016)

How about them Broncos? I'm not going to get ahead of myself with Siemian like so many are, but there can be no denying the kid's poise in such a big game. Season opener against the team that your team beat in the Super Bowl, against that stacked defense, while trying to be Manning's replacement. I'll give him a pass on those two INTs, especially since he drove us down the field so nicely more than a handful of times. 

Predictions using your format, extendedsolo.

AFC Playoff Teams
Broncos
Patriots
Chiefs
Bengals
Jaguars
Steelers

NFC Playoff Teams
Panthers
Redskins
Packers
Seahawks
Cardinals
Vikings

NFC Championship
Packers over Panthers

AFC Championship
Broncos over Patriots (again)

Super Bowl LI
Broncos over Packers in a Super Bowl XXXII rematch

MVP
Aaron Rodgers
ROY
Jalen Ramsey (stretch? Maybe)
DPOY
Von Miller



And no, it's not just my fandom putting Denver in SB LI; the offense looks better, especially the o-line, Okung is a beast. And considering 2015 was only the first year with Wade running the defense, there's no excuse for them to not be even better.


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 11, 2016)

Joose said:


> How about them Broncos? I'm not going to get ahead of myself with Siemian like so many are, but there can be no denying the kid's poise in such a big game. Season opener against the team that your team beat in the Super Bowl, against that stacked defense, while trying to be Manning's replacement. I'll give him a pass on those two INTs, especially since he drove us down the field so nicely more than a handful of times.



Do you remember when people were saying all of the same things about Mark Sanchez? I DO! http://deadspin.com/5364180/mark-sanchez-overpraise-poised-to-annoy-the-hell-out-of-us Like that's almost verbatim 2009 Mark Sanchez talk right there. The Broncos aren't going to repeat their historic defensive performance from last year, but they'll be really good again on defense. What they will need is more of a contribution from their QB. I think Manning was the worst winning QB in Super bowl history by stats, so I can't imagine Siemian being worse than Manning was last year. 

That being said I don't like how the Broncos had sooo many close wins last year. Usually that's asking for trouble over the course of a long season. They had 9(!) wins by 1 td or less which usually doesn't hold up. I still like the Panthers to do better than the Broncos over the course of this year. 

I guess this is why the play the games huh?


----------



## Joose (Sep 11, 2016)

Sure, fair points. But I do genuinely believe the defense will be better. Again, that was only their first season under Phillips. There's plenty for them to improve on. 

I wouldn't compare Siemian to anyone right now, because it's impossible to know. But he did win the job, Peyton Manning has been saying "don't sleep on Siemian" all off-season and despite the big stage and being his first ever NFL start, he never panicked; not once. Sanchez panics when the wind blows. 

I don't doubt that the Panthers will be a better overall team than the Broncos, they were last season too. For all we know, Denver could just be one of those teams that always give Cam trouble. Kind of like how Peyton never seemed to be himself against the Jags. But based on game 1, Denver is exactly what I hoped they would be. But we'll see.


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2016)

IF the Pats keep playing like last night, get ready for the most overly confident, and arrogant fans you've ever met!


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2016)

MFB said:


> IF the Pats keep playing like last night, get ready for the most overly confident, and arrogant fans you've ever met!



And that's a change from the last 15 years, how?


----------



## MFB (Sep 12, 2016)

Randy said:


> And that's a change from the last 15 years, how?



Think of it this way, if this were an anime, you're about to see our 'final form' of overly-douchetastic fanboyness.

...so not very different.


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 12, 2016)

Joose said:


> Sure, fair points. But I do genuinely believe the defense will be better. Again, that was only their first season under Phillips. There's plenty for them to improve on.
> 
> I wouldn't compare Siemian to anyone right now, because it's impossible to know. But he did win the job, Peyton Manning has been saying "don't sleep on Siemian" all off-season and despite the big stage and being his first ever NFL start, he never panicked; not once. Sanchez panics when the wind blows.
> 
> I don't doubt that the Panthers will be a better overall team than the Broncos, they were last season too. For all we know, Denver could just be one of those teams that always give Cam trouble. Kind of like how Peyton never seemed to be himself against the Jags. But based on game 1, Denver is exactly what I hoped they would be. But we'll see.




I still like KC in the division,but yeah I"m not overreacting to week 1 either way.


----------



## Joose (Sep 28, 2016)

So... Five undefeated teams remain. Siemian got himself the AFC Offensive Player Of The Week award after quite an impressive performance.

I like that kid's attitude a whole hell of a lot. His pocket presence is great, his accuracy is only getting better and he showed that when a defense shuts down our run game, he can do what needs to be done. I'm feeling pretty good at this point.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2016)

Joose said:


> So... Five undefeated teams remain. Siemian got himself the AFC Offensive Player Of The Week award after quite an impressive performance.
> 
> I like that kid's attitude a whole hell of a lot. His pocket presence is great, his accuracy is only getting better and he showed that when a defense shuts down our run game, he can do what needs to be done. I'm feeling pretty good at this point.



That long pass he had to Thomas towards the end was out of this world. I didn't expect them to make it at all, then BAM! Right to the chest, then the end zone.


----------



## Joose (Sep 29, 2016)

MFB said:


> That long pass he had to Thomas towards the end was out of this world. I didn't expect them to make it at all, then BAM! Right to the chest, then the end zone.



Yeah that one was as accurate as it gets. It's a long season, but damn does Elway know how to pick 'em. Brock who?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 30, 2016)

The true test of any sports fan is sitting through the hopeless time when your team aimlessly wanders through the desert only to find themselves and kill the league... 

For my Chargers this desert isn't going to pass anytime soon....


----------



## Joose (Sep 30, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> The true test of any sports fan is sitting through the hopeless time when your team aimlessly wanders through the desert only to find themselves and kill the league...
> 
> For my Chargers this desert isn't going to pass anytime soon....



Even as a Broncos fan, I feel so bad for Keenan Allen, man... 

Bosa, though... well, you can imagine my feelings.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 30, 2016)

Joose said:


> Even as a Broncos fan, I feel so bad for Keenan Allen, man...
> 
> Bosa, though... well, you can imagine my feelings.



as a fan who hates my team's ownership, Bosa is the best thing to ever happen. he started a crack in the defensive wall of one of the worst families in the NFL. even if he doesn't play until week five or six, he's ruined the hard negotiating stance the Spanos's have held as precedent for almost 30 years. 

now the team has to pay like the rest of the league to play and not be cheapskates


----------



## Joose (Oct 26, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/kdvr.com...rcus-wares-super-bowl-ring/amp/?client=safari

How you gonna steal a Super Bowl ring from the nicest guy in the NFL? Ugh


EDIT: Thieves caught, Ware got his ring back.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 5, 2017)

Bump for playoffs.

GIANTS 11 - 5 IN THE POST SEASON BAY BAY!!! 

Too bad Aaron Rodgers is playing his off ass right now...


----------

